# More Than You Ever Wanted To Know About Top Quality Socks - 2010 Update



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*UPDATED FOR 2010:*

This is a post in two parts. Each part continues via links or you'd be waiting for the page to finish loading until next week.

Part 1: More Than You Ever Wanted To Know About Top Quality Socks
Part 2: Top Quality Sock Comparison Study

*PART 1: More Than You Ever Wanted To Know About Top Quality Socks

* ​
* READ THE REST OF THE SOCK ARTICLE *​
*PART 2: **Top Quality Sock Comparison Study*

​
* THE REMAINDER OF THE COMPARISON STUDY CAN BE FOUND AT THE END OF THE *​
Interested in more facts? You can read the entire  complete detail. 
 
______________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Manton was right. The English no longer make good socks. Buy Italian socks.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Ralph Lauren Purple Label


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

God bless you, Mr. Kabbaz.

(I have learned a great deal from the writers and senior members here, especially from the articles--Mr. Kabbaz's article on the proper ironing and care of shirts, Manton's article on pattern matching, Mr. Cusey's notes on shoes, etc. I just wanted to pay proper thanks. [And to Andy, for putting it all in one place for a guy like me to find!])


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alex,
Thank you


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I purchased several pairs of 100% cotton over-the-calf socks from New & Lingwood last summer. The quality is excellent. Does anyone know who makes them?
> 
> I have also purchased 100% cotton over-the-calf Pantheralla socks from Oliver Browne in Lower Sloane Street - https://www.oliverbrown.org.uk/#1556X1778. They are currently available in the store as well as online. They have also been excellent.
> 
> I am therefore very surprised that Mr Kabbaz says that Pantherella no longer makes them. Perhaps he can give us a reason.


I believe Scott-Nichol made the N&L socks but am not sure.

Pantherella has a very large lineup of socks. Certainly the 70% cotton socks are more common than 100% cotton, but I've seen just about any kind of fabric ratio, from 100% nylon to 100% cashmere.

Perhaps Marcoliani are better. I can't speak to it as I've never seen a pair in my life. I'm happy with Pantherella and think my feet are OK with their technology.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you Alex, for a very informative read. As a (primarily) "low end" sock consumer, your article went a long way in helping me appreciate the qualatative differences between brands but, also provided a much better appreciation for pricing structures. Thanks again!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Am I the only one to see through this transparent attempt by AK to foist his wares upon us? Come on people can't you recognize his blatant attempt to manipulate you into buying more of his socks? I mean, sure the Marcoliani are 100% (well 99.9999999999999%) merino wool, they go high above your calf (6'2" here), they have colors other than boring gray, black, navy, beige and brown (although they have those also), and the colors are in the wool socks not just the cotton, but does that mean you have to jump ship. NO, I repeat, I say again, NO. Don't be fooled!

P.S. Alex, look for my order.

P.P.S. Sorry about the post but I really, really, really like the Marcoliani's so I'm not taking any chances. Remeber, all's fair in love and sock mongering.


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have lost the love for Pantherella myself as well. The cotton quality is often lacking, they can be too short, the elastic weak, and the nylon too hot, making my feet uncomfortable. My new favorite is Ovadafut by V.K. Nagrani. Not really OTC, but tall enough that they don't fall down, with a great long elastic section. Some of the styles are crazy, but many of them are tastefully colorful. Only cotton, I believe.


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never been a big sock connoisseur myself, but some of the best socks I've bought were Calvin Klein (20 dollars for 3 pairs). They've always been long enough and always stay up, which is all I ask of my socks.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Pantherella are nice but I agree that they're probably not the greatest thing in socks. I have one pair of Marcoliani merino socks and they are very soft and great to wear. I've only had them since earlier this winter so can't comment on the longevity but some of the theads in the pattern seem to be pulling or unraveling already. The other socks I really like are Paul Smith. I have a pair in merino wool (not sure who makes these but I believe they're made in Italy) and they are better than the Pantherellas imo.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

chorse123 said:


> I have lost the love for Pantherella myself as well. The cotton quality is often lacking, they can be too short, the elastic weak, and the nylon too hot, making my feet uncomfortable. My new favorite is Ovadafut by V.K. Nagrani. Not really OTC, but tall enough that they don't fall down, with a great long elastic section. Some of the styles are crazy, but many of them are tastefully colorful. Only cotton, I believe.


If those Nagrani socks were 3 inches longer and actually went over my calf, I would be absolutely in love.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I love my Gallo socks, although they appear to wear out a lot quicker than my Pantherellas. Still, the most elegant patterns of any socks out there.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting read Alex, thanks for taking the time to write it up. 
Does anyone have an opinion on Altea's socks ?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 30, 2007)

Rainmaker said:


> I've never been a big sock connoisseur myself, but some of the best socks I've bought were Calvin Klein (20 dollars for 3 pairs). They've always been long enough and always stay up, which is all I ask of my socks.


+1. Seems like sort of a lame thing to really worry about too much. I've bought some cashmere socks before on a whim, but honestly plain RL are the best I own.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

RJman said:


> I love my Gallo socks, although they appear to wear out a lot quicker than my Pantherellas. Still, the most elegant patterns of any socks out there.


I agree. The designs are the best. Unfortunately, I have had two socks develop holes at the ankle this week :crazy:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

I just wish the Ovadafuts were wool and not cotton.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the Pantherella Sea Island are rather good. But the others I've tried, including the Cashmere, have been somewhat lacking. Gallo are also good and I expect that Marcoliani (whenever I get around to them) will be equally as good, if not better.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Spending more than ~$15/pr on dark solid ribbed dress socks (the approximate price of BB English- or Italian-made merino socks on sale) is insane. I'm all for $7K on a suit off the Row, or $3K on a pair of bespoke shoes, but give me a break on the socks. Same goes for undershirts and boxers. Give me JC Penny Stafford heavyweight crew neck undershirts and Banana Republic boxers with covered waistband.

Wearing loafers often, no pair of socks (especially "nicer" socks with higher wool contents) rarely last more than 1 year -- bare patches and, ultimately, holes appear at the Achilles tendon area of the socks. Please note that the two pairs of socks I own(ed) on which this happened the FASTEST were both Marcoliani, and it's not because I wore them more frequently.

Now why did I ever buy those Marcolianis? Because I liked the patterns. It is true that virtually no patterned or colored pair of socks under $25 or $30 is wearable -- just not right. So go to the more expensive socks for color, pattern, and variety. Best cotton casual colored heel-and-toe ribbed socks are J.Press's Campus Ribbed, made in England.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

*Care of cashmere/silk blend?*

This cashmere/silk blend is intriguing - especially the unexpected durability of the material. Can these be machine washed, or should they be hand washed?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

cbird said:


> This cashmere/silk blend is intriguing - especially the unexpected durability of the material. Can these be machine washed, or should they be hand washed?


Though they look pretty ratty at this point, I'm bringing with me to the Collection of Sartorial Excellence a pair of Marcoliani Cashmere/Silk blend socks which have been worn waaay more than 100 times (I lost count - probably 125-135) and just developed their first hole. Frankly, I'm astonished.

They are always Machine Washed *COLD* and then tumbled dry with *NO HEAT* ("fluff" setting).


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

landho said:


> God bless you, Mr. Kabbaz.
> 
> (I have learned a great deal from the writers and senior members here, especially from the articles--Mr. Kabbaz's article on the proper ironing and care of shirts, Manton's article on pattern matching, Mr. Cusey's notes on shoes, etc. I just wanted to pay proper thanks. [And to Andy, for putting it all in one place for a guy like me to find!])


+1.

I was fascinated by how to sew a button but I don't get out much.

I machine wash my cashmere socks in cold water on the delicate cycle. Alex is much more daring than I as I let them dry flat. Some of them are now at least three years old and they are holding up nicely.

Re: My first post on this thread. Now that I have my Marcoliani :icon_smile_big: you may disregard.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

So anybody else on here just buy plain colour department stores socks ?

Marks and Spencer lambswool and the like ?

I have never thought about anything fancy. 

I have also admitted to wearing corrected grain shoes on here, so I will probably be slung out of the forum soon for lowering the tone.

Interesting thread though.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

My Gallo's are great...and the brand C&J Paris carries are also exceptional. But to be honest some of the best and more reasonably priced socks I have are Neiman Marcus private label. Simple designs...OTC...on sale for about $11.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> So anybody else on here just buy plain colour department stores socks ?
> 
> Marks and Spencer lambswool and the like ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Scoundrel said:


> Ralph Lauren Purple Label





Rainmaker said:


> I've never been a big sock connoisseur myself, but some of the best socks I've bought were Calvin Klein (20 dollars for 3 pairs). They've always been long enough and always stay up, which is all I ask of my socks.





Pelican said:


> +1. Seems like sort of a lame thing to really worry about too much. I've bought some cashmere socks before on a whim, but honestly plain RL are the best I own.





qwerty said:


> Spending more than ~$15/pr on dark solid ribbed dress socks (the approximate price of BB English- or Italian-made merino socks on sale) is insane. I'm all for $7K on a suit off the Row, or $3K on a pair of bespoke shoes, but give me a break on the socks. Same goes for undershirts and boxers. Give me JC Penny Stafford heavyweight crew neck undershirts and Banana Republic boxers with covered waistband.





Kingstonian said:


> So anybody else on here just buy plain colour department stores socks ?
> 
> Marks and Spencer lambswool and the like ?
> 
> ...





Franko said:


> Kingstonian said:
> 
> 
> > So anybody else on here just buy plain colour department stores socks ?
> ...


In reference to the foregoing posts ... I have no quibble with anyone who prefers to buy inexpensive socks. In all probability, the lower the cost, the higher the durability. More & thicker nylon and larger natural/synthetic yarns, in contrast to the extrafine merino/cotton lisle, is unquestionably a stronger combination. They will certainly outlast the ultrafine, expensive socks. Makes very good economic sense.

For the same reason many 1x1 50s-60s shirtings, given the same crappy care of an average modern laundry, will outlive 2x2 170s or 2x2 200s by far. And an 80s singles worsted will be wearable for much longer than a Super 150s.

Nonetheless, there are those who choose to wear the finer things in all garments including underwear and socks, not limiting our selection of the best solely to what is always visible to others. I don't think we are all as "insane" as one poster chose to opine.

If "good economic sense" were the sole determining criteria of clothing we would all be shopping WalMart ... and I doubt many would be reading AskAndyAboutClothing.


----------



## Cvt50 (Sep 15, 2007)

Any recommendations on manufacturers and/or materials for sweaty feet?

By the end of the day my shoes are pretty damp. I'd love to be able to minimize this.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Cvt50 said:


> Any recommendations on manufacturers and/or materials for sweaty feet?
> 
> By the end of the day my shoes are pretty damp. I'd love to be able to minimize this.


Wool.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

For sweaty feet, try thick merino wool socks, such as Smartwool or Orvis invincibles. These are very comfortable and very versatile - some of them can be worn as dress socks, but also make great sport socks for running, hiking, biking, etc. Avoid nylon or cotton if your feet sweat so much.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Can anyone clue me in on who the Gallo and Falke stockists are in the U.S.? Before anyone answers that do they fall into the wool, OTC category?

I grew tired of the less expensive socks not because of durability problems but because of my increasing desire for a sock to be more like a tie in the design department. A little bit of visual interest that few other than yourself will know.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

clothesboy said:


> Can anyone clue me in on who the Gallo and Falke stockists are in the U.S.? Before anyone answers that do they fall into the wool, OTC category?


I have never seen Gallo socks in the United States. I've seen a small selection of Falke socks at Neiman Marcus, all of them plain navy or charcoal, all of them cotton.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> In reference to the foregoing posts
> 
> If "good economic sense" were the sole determining criteria of clothing we would all be shopping WalMart ... and I doubt many would be reading AskAndyAboutClothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Franko said:


> Alexander Kabbaz said:
> 
> 
> > In reference to the foregoing posts
> ...


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Franko said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the children. As a matter of fact, I handle mine like you handle your socks. Discard them every April and practice making more.
> ...


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

You can get Gallo socks from EG.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd like to add my "expertise" on this subject as it pertains to athletic socks and those who perspire significantly. I'm not attempting to hijack this thread, since it's original intention was to discuss high end/high quality dress socks, but then someone mentioned athletic socks and the problem with profuse sweating.

As someone that treats foot and ankle problems medically and surgically, and I can squash a long standing "myth" regarding the benefits of cotton socks for athletic endeavors. On the contrary, it has been proven in several studies, that cotton is actually not desirable for athletic socks. When patients/athletes sweat, the cotton becomes moist but does not have the ability to wick away the moisturizer or maintain it's loft. The cotton than bottoms out and becomes flat, wet and abrasive to the athlete/wearer and runners in particular developed significantly more problems such as blisters.

In comparison, the newer synthetic materials have the ability to wick away the moisture, while still maintaining their loft and cushioning properties, without becoming abrasive to the skin. That's why most runners choose socks such as CoolMax, Thor-Lo, etc., that contain a very low cotton content.

So, for those that also have a significant problem with sweating while wearing dress socks, a high cotton content may cause problems due to it's inability to wick away moisture. Wool does have this ability as well as other synthetics. Unfortunately, for the "purist" some of the synthetics simply don't have the feel or "hand" of some of the natural fibers.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Man, I thought I was the only one not in love with Pantherella. I have one very nice pair of heavy-knit cotton socks (a light blue-and-yellow herringbone...I think) that have lasted a while, but as others have noted, the elastic is very weak. Most of my others have fallen by the wayside. Meanwhile, I have Gold Toe socks of both cotton blends and Merino blends that have lasted around a decade, and they've been work quite a lot. I hope they're still made, as they're wonderful, beautiful, and over-the-calf...and they're finally getting ready to "retire." Now, maybe I'll have to try Marcoliani, but for the most part, I'll stick to my plain-Joe Gold Toe (hey, that rhymes!).


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

DocD said:


> I'd like to add my "expertise" on this subject as it pertains to athletic socks and those who perspire significantly. I'm not attempting to hijack this thread, since it's original intention was to discuss high end/high quality dress socks, but then someone mentioned athletic socks and the problem with profuse sweating.
> 
> As someone that treats foot and ankle problems medically and surgically, and I can squash a long standing "myth" regarding the benefits of cotton socks for athletic endeavors. On the contrary, it has been proven in several studies, that cotton is actually not desirable for athletic socks. When patients/athletes sweat, the cotton becomes moist but does not have the ability to wick away the moisturizer or maintain it's loft. The cotton than bottoms out and becomes flat, wet and abrasive to the athlete/wearer and runners in particular developed significantly more problems such as blisters.
> 
> ...


That's been my experience. I switched away from cotton athletic socks years ago and have never, ever looked back.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

clothesboy said:


> Can anyone clue me in on who the Gallo and Falke stockists are in the U.S.? Before anyone answers that do they fall into the wool, OTC category?
> 
> I grew tired of the less expensive socks not because of durability problems but because of my increasing desire for a sock to be more like a tie in the design department. A little bit of visual interest that few other than yourself will know.


Probably not really what you're looking for but I purchased some Falke argyles at an Allen Edmonds Outlet.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

stainless said:


> Probably not really what you're looking for but I purchased some Falke argyles at an Allen Edmonds Outlet.


Now Falke I do own.

They make very good ski socks.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I've been machine cold/line drying the Marcoliani silk/cash socks I got from Alex ( very nice -I'll be ordering more) and they're holding up fine. Worth the price IMO.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

DocD said:


> I'd like to add my "expertise" on this subject as it pertains to athletic socks and those who perspire significantly. I'm not attempting to hijack this thread, since it's original intention was to discuss high end/high quality dress socks, but then someone mentioned athletic socks and the problem with profuse sweating.
> 
> As someone that treats foot and ankle problems medically and surgically, and I can squash a long standing "myth" regarding the benefits of cotton socks for athletic endeavors. On the contrary, it has been proven in several studies, that cotton is actually not desirable for athletic socks. When patients/athletes sweat, the cotton becomes moist but does not have the ability to wick away the moisturizer or maintain it's loft. The cotton than bottoms out and becomes flat, wet and abrasive to the athlete/wearer and runners in particular developed significantly more problems such as blisters.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doc. You have the address to send me the shill-bill, right? 
Oh? What? My microphone is open?!? WTF! 



yachtie said:


> I've been machine cold/line drying the Marcoliani silk/cash socks I got from Alex ( very nice -I'll be ordering more) and they're holding up fine. Worth the price IMO.


Thank you, Yachtie.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

Teacher said:


> Man, I thought I was the only one not in love with Pantherella. I have one very nice pair of heavy-knit cotton socks (a light blue-and-yellow herringbone...I think) that have lasted a while, but as others have noted, the elastic is very weak. Most of my others have fallen by the wayside. Meanwhile, I have Gold Toe socks of both cotton blends and Merino blends that have lasted around a decade, and they've been work quite a lot. I hope they're still made, as they're wonderful, beautiful, and over-the-calf...and they're finally getting ready to "retire." Now, maybe I'll have to try Marcoliani, but for the most part, I'll stick to my plain-Joe Gold Toe (hey, that rhymes!).


I agree on the Gold Toe socks. They are very comfortable, durable and stay up. Also they are a bargain. In fact I just purchased a few pair today.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Alexander,

I'm sorry, I must be missing something. You wrote:

"Thanks, Doc. You have the address to send me the shill-bill, right? 
Oh? What? My microphone is open?!? WTF! "

I really don't understand that reference. Can you please elaborate? I was not saying anything critical regarding the dress socks you sell, I was simply responding to a post that referenced athletic socks and perspiration problems.

I made it a point to note that although synthetic blends in athletic socks have the qualities of maintaining "loft" and absorbing moisture, they still don't have the feel/hand of natural fibers.

So I'm a little confused as to your quote above??


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

DocD said:


> Alexander,
> 
> I'm sorry, I must be missing something. You wrote:
> 
> ...


 Just joking, Doc. You were completely reinforcing everything I had written about cotton's poor qualities as far as moisture and wicking ... to the point where it (jokingly) appeared as if you were shilling.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Alexander,
Now I understand. However, ironically I was actually "lazy" and never read the entire article you posted until you just pointed it out, therefore didn't realize that your article also stated the same information that I had posted.

Well, at least now the readers will have read the information from two credible sources:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

DocD said:


> Alexander,
> Now I understand. However, ironically I was actually "lazy" and never read the entire article you posted until you just pointed it out, therefore didn't realize that your article also stated the same information that I had posted.
> 
> Well, at least now the readers will have read the information from two credible sources:icon_smile_big:


 Actually, that's:

1 - Credible Source, PhD.
and
1 - Custom Shirtmaker with a minor in socks & skivvies


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

How do Falke compare to Pantherella? I have my Pantherella for 2 years (I think, AK can check his records), wash and dry them in the machine, and I have no problems with them. I mean, maybe I had to dump one pair of twenty I bought for some reason, and a few are wearing at the heel. But pretty good.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

David Bresch said:


> How do Falke compare to Pantherella? I have my Pantherella for 2 years (I think, AK can check his records), wash and dry them in the machine, and I have no problems with them. I mean, maybe I had to dump one pair of twenty I bought for some reason, and a few are wearing at the heel. But pretty good.


2 years, 10 days on the ribbed; 2 years 16 days on the flat. If you've worn them every day, you've gotten 51 wearings from each which is very good.

On the upside, if all factors (yarn size, yarn quality, weave density) are the same, the higher the percentage of nylon, the more durable the sock.

The other side of the coin, again assuming all salient factors to be the same, is that the higher the natural fiber percentage, the nicer the socks will feel.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alex, first off, thanks for the great articles.

Secondly, I have to give you a lot of credit for pointing out deficiencies (though I plan on trying both brands myself, to see which I like best) in a product where you're the only US importer (all cotton pantherellas). Often will see a company point out faults in someone else's product, but rare that you see anyone admit shortcomings in stuff they sell too. I still like Pantherella a lot, and I doubt that will change, but doesn't change upstanding quality it took to write your article. And, of course, in no way detracts from quality of Marcoliani.

Oh, and in case anyone thinks I'm just shilling for AK, I've never ordered anything from him, or even exchanged a message on this board that I know of. Though plan on changing the first one sometime here. As I said, impressive character to make a post like this


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

Alex you are right about natural fibers (now everyone sophisticated like AK close their ears) but people like me have other issues. For instance, if you don't want an over-the-calf sock, the socks have to be a certain length or they will be really short and not at all attractive if they are fil d'ecosse type yarn. Certain colors just don't look right after numerous washings. I prefer black or dlue. And not all blues are created equal. The Pantherella blue is just right, very dark. I say these things not as endorsement for Pantherella, but if you buy the socks on-line, you have to be careful to get the right model.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

68chevy said:


> I agree on the Gold Toe socks. They are very comfortable, durable and stay up. Also they are a bargain. In fact I just purchased a few pair today.


Out of curiosity, what Gold Toe socks did you buy (which line)? I'm looking online and they're not marketed very well. Looking for OTC dress in Cotton Blend...


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a vast selection of Falke socks that I like.
The bristol is reminicent of a Panteralla I had (p wool)
The airport is simple, some blend I think
Tiago is p cotton, exelent finish

Their high end series is the best I have come a cross.
If I dont count my Baldesarini p silk, witch is in fact fearly simmilar to a Falke version ...
Have long and short of the # series
The 13's (ribed sea island) putt a nice twist on the traditional italian sock)
Just bought some CornelianiID in Milan, not quite the same.

I can othewise recomend french DoreDore, also an exelent maker of socks in my oppinion. 

Speed


----------



## StrayanPom (Aug 15, 2008)

*Pantherella Cashmere/wool/silk?*

"Cashmere was the luxury sock leader until Marcoliani introduced their now overwhelmingly popular cashmere & silk blend. This sock has now grown equal to the cashmere and shows every sign of taking the lead. On a personal level, this is my favorite sock and, for a number of reasons, I consider it the finest sock we have ever offered."

I see Pantherella now make 59% Merino Wool 17% Silk 9% Cashmere 15% Nylon, and Florsheim put their name to 40% Silk, 7% Cashmere, 7% Angora Wool , 45% nylon, 1% Spandex (black only?).

Any other makers following the trend? Any other comments?


----------



## prof (Dec 2, 2004)

*Ben Silver socks*

Anyone know who makes the socks that Ben Silver sells?


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

prof said:


> Anyone know who makes the socks that Ben Silver sells?


Possibly Alexander Boyd?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

prof said:


> Anyone know who makes the socks that Ben Silver sells?


Sozzi Calze makes many of them.


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

Turnbull & Asser make wonderful socks! G.J.Cleverley also has a good selection of socks worth checking out.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

kelliw said:


> Turnbull & Asser make wonderful socks! G.J.Cleverley also has a good selection of socks worth checking out.


Neither Turnbull nor Cleverly make socks.


----------



## mczewd (Jul 21, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> I've never been a big sock connoisseur myself, but some of the best socks I've bought were Calvin Klein (20 dollars for 3 pairs). They've always been long enough and always stay up, which is all I ask of my socks.


I echo the CK sentiment: they stay up and they work. I just wish they offered more than basic solid colors. I have also bought Polo RL. SOme good colors, but the longer I have them the elastic seems to be weakening at the top.

I plan to try some of the higher-end socks, such as Nagrani, and see if they're worth the price to me.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Due to the number of recent threads seeking sock information, the article links and some of the text have been updated for 2010.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm actually relatively disappointed with the Marcoliani over-the-calf's inability to stay over the calf throughout the day. First, they did not reach as high as my other go-to's (Viccel, GoldToe Canterbury), and they started to drop about halfway through the day to the upper calf and got itchy. Will give them some more tries, but just initial thoughts.


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

The review on socks would interest me very much, but for some reason the colored part of your type does not appear distinctly, so that it is illegible. Another problem is that you do not seem to differentiate between socks for shoes and socks for boots.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

jjskywlker said:


> I'm actually relatively disappointed with the Marcoliani over-the-calf's inability to stay over the calf throughout the day. First, they did not reach as high as my other go-to's (Viccel, GoldToe Canterbury), and they started to drop about halfway through the day to the upper calf and got itchy. Will give them some more tries, but just initial thoughts.


I suggest that if this is a problem you would do better with the merino argyles than the cotton ones. The merinos have more stay-up power. I'll send you a pair tomorrow for you to try.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Naive said:


> The review on socks would interest me very much, but for some reason the colored part of your type does not appear distinctly, so that it is illegible. Another problem is that you do not seem to differentiate between socks for shoes and socks for boots.


Socks for boots are well-detailed on our site. Generally, on the forum, we are conversing about dress socks. If there is a general call for discussion of boot socks, I would be happy to detail a few examples of the better ones.

As for the colored type, try clicking on the link and reading the original article. Your monitor may be reducing the jpeg on the forum.


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, Mr. Kabbaz, for your recommendations I check the other website about socks for boots (I wear Jodphur boots) and then I don't need to use 3D eyeglasses to decipher what appears on my weak software here as blurred.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Naive said:


> Thank you, Mr. Kabbaz, for your recommendations I check the other website about socks for boots (I wear Jodphur boots) and then I don't need to use 3D eyeglasses to decipher what appears on my weak software here as blurred.


Just FYI, these are my favorites. They are 92% soft merino/8% nylon; about the thickness of an athletic sock. We had these for a while in mid-calf but I thought they would make a simply luscious boot sock. I spent some time working on it with Carlo and we came up with the knee-length in four colors. We're expanding that to six colors next Fall.


​
Of course, we still offer them in mid-calf which are wonderful with shorter boot styles:

​


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> As for the colored type, try clicking on the link and reading the original article. Your monitor may be reducing the jpeg on the forum.





Naive said:


> T...and then I don't need to use 3D eyeglasses to decipher what appears on my weak software here as blurred.


Opera, by any chance?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Taken Aback said:


> Opera, by any chance?


Well ... we commissioned Bresciani to make us some brand new 100% silk formal socks in Scarlet Red. They'd be perfect for Opera, especially with a scarlet red butterfly bow tie. _

(You could also wear them while downloading Firefox.)_


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Just FYI, these are my favorites. They are 92% soft merino/8% nylon; about the thickness of an athletic sock. We had these for a while in mid-calf but I thought they would make a simply luscious boot sock. I spent some time working on it with Carlo and we came up with the knee-length in four colors. We're expanding that to six colors next Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these in both lengths and like them both with casual shoes but prefer the tall ones. I look forward to the new colors.


----------



## Felipe Strand (Apr 13, 2010)

*Melange gray*

I am a new member. thanks for this great space.

MR kabbaz

Melange gray colors are really special I tend to use melange with gray suits. Am I wrong or doesnt a solid gray look weird with the wool trousers.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Felipe Strand said:


> I am a new member. thanks for this great space.
> 
> MR kabbaz
> 
> Melange gray colors are really special I tend to use melange with gray suits. Am I wrong or doesnt a solid gray look weird with the wool trousers.


I agree. A solid grey can be pretty dull. In the following, both the Flannel and the Charcoal are heathered or "melange":

*100% ExtraFine Merino:*​ ​ *

80/20 Merino/Nylon:* ​ ​
But personally I might be more inclined to wear something like this (in it's Over-the-Calf version, of course):

​
*

80/20 Merino/Nylon Circo:*​ 

...​


----------



## Felipe Strand (Apr 13, 2010)

*melange gray*

MR kabbaz

thanks for the illustration

I believe gray enhances really nice the bright color in this case the pink.

I also like it, over the calf for sure.

question I have never seen a luxury sock with arch support... Could it be a lack of taste to have arch support in a cashmere sock, are there socks with this technical stuff


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like a shill, if that's the way you spell it, I think the 80/20 Marciolani mid-calfs I've started getting from AK are the nicest I've ever owned, for feel and color. And they stay up fine. There's a balance between staying up and light touch that's hard to achieve, and nothing's perfect, but to me, they're close to it.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Felipe Strand said:


> MR kabbaz
> 
> thanks for the illustration
> 
> ...


In the best qualities, there are none of which I am aware. I'll ask around and see if I find anything.



The Rambler said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill, if that's the way you spell it, I think the 80/20 Marciolani mid-calfs I've started getting from AK are the nicest I've ever owned, for feel and color. And they stay up fine. There's a balance between staying up and light touch that's hard to achieve, and nothing's perfect, but to me, they're close to it.


Esteemed Sir Shill,

Thank you very much! :icon_saint7kg:

If you wash them cold and dry without heat (like the note in the box), they should last a long time.

ASK


----------



## ChristopherJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Links in the OP are broken. Any help?


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

ChristopherJ said:


> Links in the OP are broken. Any help?


https://mail.customshirt1.com/Sock_MoreThanYou_01.htm

https://mail.customshirt1.com/SockComparisonStudy01.htm

Google is your friend.


----------



## bladest (Apr 18, 2017)

i personally use turkish made socks very high quality and they are cheap...
but u can use armani and boss as well if u like to spend for same thing lots of money most brands make their socks and other stuff in turkey these days.


----------

